# Colors



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I know there are different types of colors of cats...blues, whites, tabbies, calicos, ect. What would you call a cat that is mostly white, but has a creamy colored face with slight stripes and the same on the paws and like a "ringed tail" with grey stripes? I'm trying to catch her, so I might be able to post pics tonight, or soon. Thanks


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess so. Would it be a kind of calico, since there are 3 different colors? The grey, white and stripes in cream?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Cream Point...? Flame Point...? Could you post a pic?


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll post one as soon as I catch her... she lives under the house. I jimmy rigged a trap for her but it hasn't worked yet. Thus far, she's stolen 2 bowls of food through the side of the cage lol.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Flame lynx point? Although can it be a pointed cat without the ears?


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I still haven't been able to catch her, darned thing keeps steeling my expensive kitten food! Hopefully tonight will be better...ugh.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If she has color only in the face, in the paws (all of them) and on the tail, she's some kind of pointed color. It sounds like a tortie, possible a tabby tortie... but I can't tell if she's a black tortie, black silver tabby tortie or a blue tortie without pictures.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

sounds pretty can't wait to you can get her and post a pic


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oooh, I forgot to ask: What color are the eyes? If they're blue she's most certainly a pointed cat.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I haven't updated this. Yes, her eyes are a light bright blue, very piercing. But she has disapeared and I haven't seen her in about a week. I wonder where she went. I keep seeing her siblings and proud pappa(he's grey striped with a white tummy and paws). Siblings are... one grey solid colored with white markings and a black with white markings and one that looks like dad. I hope nothing happened to her or that maybe someone else caught her. Hopeing...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't wait for the pic. I hope she's all right. Sounds like a lynx point to me -- the face and paws might just look creamy b/c lynx points are very light colored when they are younger, and usually the tail is the first thing to darken. Can't wait!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, I see her every now and then, mostly her brother now who is grey and white, but I still can't get a picture of her... she has turned very feral. Her brother will circle me at about a 4 foot radius, but never close enough to touch. Almost like he doesn't know if he wants to be pet or not and only if I sit in the grass. But anyways, the reason I was updating this threa is becuase someone else posted a cat with similar markings... this thread, the mom. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=206726#206726 Anyways, the only difference is that the cat I'm talking about is that she has slightly oranger marking on the feet and face, but has darker rings on the tail. Does that help pin point the color?


----------

